# Matrix...



## latalzero (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo 
ich würde gerne wissen,wie ich den Effekt realisieren kann,wenn Neo
sich in seiner grünartigen Matrixwelt befindet.....(ich möchte es aber auch als Animation für ein Film-nicht nur als Bild
-Ganz nach unten scrollen-


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2891186098&category=33115


----------



## Ju02 (24. Februar 2004)

Erstmal :  Hi,

wie ich sehe,bist du neu auf dem Board.Und ich will dir deine Unerfahrenheit auch nicht übel nehmen,aber so wie du dir das wahrscheinlich denkst ist es unmöglich.Du kannst nicht einfach nen Filter oder sowas nehmen ,das aufn Photo klatschen und dann so ne Matrixwelt erhalten  .Das ist ein Bild aus irgendeiner (nebenbei ziemlich genial gemachten)3D Animation.Mehr kann ich dazu wohl nicht sagen .


----------



## latalzero (24. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Antwort.
doch als erstes möchte ich sagen,dass ich alles andere als unerfahren bin...
und ich habe heute erfahren,wie es funktioniert-es geht ganz einfach mit einem
Filter ;-D


----------



## Ju02 (24. Februar 2004)

Oh,

dann tut es mir leid .Jetzt bin ich aber ziemlich gespannt wie das denn funktioniert,könntest du es mir bitte erklären?


----------



## Slader (24. Februar 2004)

du machst mit deinen Photoshop animationen? das will ich sehen


----------



## Ju02 (24. Februar 2004)

Okay okay,

du hast mich ertappt  .Ich meinte ImageReady.


----------



## Julien (25. Februar 2004)

Also ich glaube nicht das du mit Image Ready ne Animation machst die, die Qualität des Effekts im Film erreicht..  dafür brauchst du ein 3-D Programm a la Cinema 4D. Ich habe aber mal gehört das solch eine Animation 








in Flash möglich sei. Du musst halt mal gucken ob du hier irgendwelche Tutorials findest.

Gruss Julien


----------



## Tim C. (25. Februar 2004)

Alternativ zu 3D-Programmen oder Flash ist sowas auch in diversen Video-Compositing Programmen à la Adobe After Effects möglich.


----------



## Comander_Keen (25. Februar 2004)

Also für mich ist es undenkbar mit einem Filter in Photoshop solch einen Effekt zu erreichen. Wie zB. soll PS bitte die einzelnen Tiefen des Raums bestimmen? Wenn ihr einen habt, ich bin gespannt.

-keen!


----------



## Ju02 (25. Februar 2004)

Meine Rede @ Keen.
Ihr wisst doch was ich meine,mit Animationen.Natürlich keine tiefen- oder raumfüllende Animationen,nur in 2d.


----------



## Julien (25. Februar 2004)

Dann ist aber nicht mehr die Rede von einer Animation sondern einer "2D" Grafik!

Gruss Julien


----------



## Ju02 (25. Februar 2004)

Oh mein Gott ja  .Ihr habt ja alle Recht.Aber ich denke ,die eigentliche Frage war eine Andere!
Bitte zeig uns mal den Filter,den du meinst @latalzero.


----------



## Comander_Keen (25. Februar 2004)

Abend,

also wenn jemand einen Post in das Photoshopforum macht, dann gilt das bei mir als nicht-Animation. Wenn jemand eine Animation in PS machen will..  -no comment

-keen!


----------



## Julien (25. Februar 2004)

Heutzutage ist nichts unmöglich.. desshalb werden wir wohl auf den "Special" Filer warten der Ende des Jarhunderts kommen wir...


----------



## Ju02 (25. Februar 2004)

Okay,

ich hab nen Fehler gemacht.Ich gib ja alles zu  .
Trotzdem interessiert mich jetzt dieser Filter...


----------



## -pOrG- (1. März 2004)

http://www.gfx-styler.de/design1/index.php?gfx=tutzone/Matrix

naja, wenigstens etwas...


----------



## Julien (1. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von latalzero _
> *Danke für die Antwort.
> doch als erstes möchte ich sagen,dass ich alles andere als unerfahren bin...
> und ich habe heute erfahren,wie es funktioniert-es geht ganz einfach mit einem
> Filter ;-D *



Würde mich schon noch für interessieren...
 ;-)


----------



## chrisbergr (1. März 2004)

Nuja, mit ein paar Filtern zusammen bekommt man ja dieses grüne Matrix Code Gedöns da ganz gut hin.. kann man ja erstellen und dann durch Verzerrung auf die Wände setzen. Dann muss man sich nur noch irgendwas ausdenken, wie man die Männlein so hinbekommt und macht das ganze für jedes Bild. Und mit den ganzen Bildern zusammen macht man im Imageready eine Animation daraus.. Aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich mir den Akt geben würde, jedes Bild/Frame einzelnd so zu bearbeiten.


----------



## beeviz (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von -pOrG- _
> *http://www.gfx-styler.de/design1/index.php?gfx=tutzone/Matrix
> 
> naja, wenigstens etwas... *




   
boah das is das krass schlechteste tutorial was ich je gelesen habe glaube ich.
erstmal stimmt das vorne und hinten nicht, zweitens wurden da einfach schritte ausgelassen, und drittens sprechen dem soviel deutsch wie ali leben seit 3wochen in deutschland.


----------



## Julien (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von beeviz _
> *
> boah das is das krass schlechteste tutorial was ich je gelesen habe glaube ich.
> erstmal stimmt das vorne und hinten nicht, zweitens wurden da einfach schritte ausgelassen, und drittens sprechen dem soviel deutsch wie ali leben seit 3wochen in deutschland.
> ...



Da du gerade von der Sprache redest, kannst du bidde auf deine Rechtschreibung aufpassen und die Netiquette LESEN!


----------

